
OpenResty: A Swiss Army Proxy for Serverless - tlarkworthy
https://futurice.com/blog/openresty-a-swiss-army-proxy-for-serverless
======
mrkurt
OpenResty is pretty great, I think people would abuse the heck out of it it
weren't so heavily Lua but when people do find it they build some amazing
stuff (like Kong).

We have a fair number of people running OpenResty on Fly.io. It's a pretty
good fit. I'd _love_ to have an OpenResty based on v8/JavaScript that wasn't
so heavily tied to nginx events, I could build so many neat apps.

~~~
tlarkworthy
Yeah, this was my first time with Lua, but previous experience with nginx and
it was one of those times when an experiment exceeded expectations. It's a bit
annoying Lua comments are -- and nginx are #. I got those mixed up so many
times and wasted a cycle. I wish there was a syntax highlighter for this
hybrid language.

~~~
asguy
I found it way easier to just write lua externally, and use *_by_lua_file
directives.

------
favorited
I did a POC with OpenResty probably 6-7 years ago, and it was fantastic. A
performant alternative to writing your Nginx modules in C (restricted to
Nginx's memory management) is sorely needed.

In the end though, it's a tough sell because it markets itself as a full web
platform built atop Nginx, rather than being stock Nginx + a Lua engine.

------
cordite
I have an app running in the field, but it’s not friendly for what I’d like,
which includes background jobs that run on a schedule, and only on one
process.

I have to do some sort of race to shared memory for who initialized it first.

------
Tombar
if you like openresty, dont miss
[https://leafo.net/lapis/](https://leafo.net/lapis/)

Lapis is a framework for building web applications using MoonScript or Lua
that runs inside of a customized version of Nginx called OpenResty.

